# is this a good price for heatpump



## shan2themax (Dec 21, 2007)

I am working with someone who works for a HVAC company... but he does things for me off the clock and on weekends..... I need to replace my heatpump and he quoted me a price for a scratch and dent 2.5 ton heatpump with a 2o kw heat kit and to replace the return air supply ductwork (its falling apart) for 2500...... I think this sounds good... but... I really am not sure... so let the opinions rolls. (btw the supply company price is good for 10 days from yesterday)


----------



## travelover (Dec 21, 2007)

shan2themax said:


> I am working with someone who works for a HVAC company... but he does things for me off the clock and on weekends..... I need to replace my heatpump and he quoted me a price for a scratch and dent 2.5 ton heatpump with a 2o kw heat kit and to replace the return air supply ductwork (its falling apart) for 2500...... I think this sounds good... but... I really am not sure... so let the opinions rolls. (btw the supply company price is good for 10 days from yesterday)



Why don't you get a quick price from a local heating and cooling company? Their quotes are free.


----------



## shan2themax (Dec 21, 2007)

travelover said:


> Why don't you get a quick price from a local heating and coolling company? Their quotes are free.



to have an HVAC company do the same thing will be 5000... this person is doing it on his own time for extra money.... He is trustworthy... he has done other things for me in the past.... I was wondering about the unit itself I guess... 300 of the 2500 is for metal to remake the return air vents (not the runoffs).... I guess what I am asking is.... how much is a heatpump with a 20 kw heat kit..... i cant find prices on Goodmans site.....


----------



## travelover (Dec 21, 2007)

shan2themax said:


> to have an HVAC company do the same thing will be 5000... this person is doing it on his own time for extra money.... He is trustworthy... he has done other things for me in the past.... I was wondering about the unit itself I guess... 300 of the 2500 is for metal to remake the return air vents (not the runoffs).... I guess what I am asking is.... how much is a heatpump with a 20 kw heat kit..... i cant find prices on Goodmans site.....



A quote from a contractor should break out these costs individually.


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 21, 2007)

A Google search for "Goodman Heat Pump" found it at $1,422. No mention of the 20 kw heat kit, which I assume would cost extra. 

If an hvac company does it for $5000 it sounds like you're getting a pretty good deal.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey Shannon:
Jump on it while it is hot. You won't find a better price. That is a price from the late 70s.
Merry Christmas
Glenn


----------



## geo fan (Jun 14, 2008)

I wouldnt take my tools out of the truck for that 
hope you trust the guy scratch and dent means no manufactuer warrante
and a company has a reputation to protect and will repair mistakes for at least a year which is why they charge more


----------

